# Regálame una sonrisa



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hi everyone!

¿Cómo se dice eso e sus lenguas mis caros amigos?

Thank you very much.

Estefanía.


----------



## Lopes

I think in Dutch this would be: Geef mij een glimlach (cadeau)


----------



## elroy

Arabic: أهدني ابتسامة


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola:

Inglés: Give me a smile!

Francés: Fais-moi un sourire!

Y aquí tienes la mía:


----------



## noncasper

Hãy trao cho tôi một nụ cười


----------



## ukuca

En Turco: 
"Gülümse" = sonríe/sonría
"Gülümse biraz" = sonríe/sonría un poco (regále/regála una sonrisa)


----------



## Kraus

In Italian:
Regalami un sorriso. There was a song too with this title.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

YaniraTfe said:


> Hola:
> 
> Inglés: Give me a smile!
> 
> Francés: Fais-moi un sourire!
> 
> Y aquí tienes la mía:


 
Ummmm muchas gracias por su sonrrisa, muy linda. Gracias.



noncasper said:


> Hãy trao cho tôi một nụ cười


 
¿Qué idioma?

Lindo gente, muy lindos han quedado.


----------



## Kazuma

En alemán:
Schenke mir ein Lächeln.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> ¿Qué idioma?


Vietnamita. 

En portugués de Portugal, la frase es:

Dá-me um sorriso.​O una versión más exortativa:

Dá-me lá um sorriso.​


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Dă-mi un zîmbet


----------



## brau

Catalan:

*Regala'm un somriure*

or

*Dóna'm un somriure*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Esperanto:

Donacu rideton al mi.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Padovanok man šypseną.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> Romanian : Dă-mi un zîmbet


 
Hmm...I would prefer:

*Dă-mi un surâs*

 robbie


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Gracias por todo!

Un beso.

E.P.


----------



## Woland

robbie_SWE said:


> Hmm...I would prefer:
> 
> *Dă-mi un surâs*
> 
> robbie


 
My dear friend,zîmbet = surîs . Would you kindly tell me what`s the problem?


----------



## Tchesko

En eslovaco:
_Daruj mi úsmev _(hay incluso una canción que contiene esas palabras)

En checo:
_Daruj mi úsměv _es una posibilidad (casi como en eslovaco) pero yo prefiero _Obdaruj mne úsměvem: _me suena mejor, más poético...

Edit - PS:

En francés, _Fais-moi un sourire_ significa sencillamente _Hazme una sonrisa_. Para traducir _Regálame una sonrisa,_se puede decir _Offre-moi un sourire._


----------



## HistofEng

In *English* I guess one could say:

_Give me the gift of your smile_

But I find it a bit long-winded compared to the Spanish version.


--------------------------------------------


In *Haitian-Creole*, however there is a direct translation:

_Fè'm kado youn souri_

Give me a smile would be = _Ban'm youn souri._


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> My dear friend,zîmbet = surîs . Would you kindly tell me what`s the problem?


 
There's no problem, I just prefer some words infront of others. I personally use *surâde* and *surâs* instead of *zâmbi* and *zâmbet*. 

 robbie


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian:* Ajándékozz meg egy mosollyal! (means the same)


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

*Pokloni mi osmijeh.*


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Χάρισέ μου το χαμόγελό σου»* [ˈxaɾiˌse mu to xaˈmoʝeˌlo su] --> _grant me your smile_

-The v. is *«χαρίζω»* [xaˈɾizo] --> _to donate, gift, spare, grant for free_ < Classical denominative v. *«χαρίζω» kʰărízo* --> _to bestow a favour_ or _service on somebody, give (cheerflly)_ < Classical deverbal 3rd declension fem. noun *«χάρις» kʰắris* (nom. sing.), *«χάριτος» kʰắritŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _grace, favour, beauty, thankfulness, gratitude, grant made in legal form_ < Classical v. *«χαίρω» kʰa̯írō* --> _to rejoice_ (PIE *ǵʰer- _to desire, enjoy_ cf Skt. हर्यति (háryati), _to be fond of, pleased with, delighted in_, Av. zara- _ambition, goal_, Lat. horī, _to encourage, urge,_ Old Saxon gerōn, _to desire, demand_).

-The noun is *«χαμόγελο»* [xaˈmoʝelo] (neut.) --> _smile, grin_ < ByzGr neut. noun *«χαμόγελον» khamógelon* (idem) < compound; extremely productive as first element in compounds, Classical adverb *«χαμαί» kʰăma̯í* --> lit. _to the earth, on the earth_, in compounds, _low, base, small_ (PIE *dʰǵʰem- _earth_ cf Skt. क्ष (ks̩a), _field_, Arm. ցամաք (c'amak'), _earth_, Lat. humus) + Classical deverbative 3rd declension masc. noun *«γέλως» gélōs* (nom. sing.), *«γέλωτος» gélōtŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _laughter_ < Classical v. *«γελάω/γελῶ» gĕláō* (uncontracted)/*gĕlô* (contracted) --> _to laugh_ (PIE *gelh₂- _to laugh_ cf Arm. ծաղր (całr), _mockery_).


----------



## Kotlas

Kraus said:


> In Italian:
> Regalami un sorriso. There was a song too with this title.


Russian:
Подари мне улыбку    -   [pada'ri mne u'lybku]

There are several songs in Russian with this title, too, (composed and performed by different singers).


----------

